# Level 5 primer and paint primer



## intercoastaldrywall (Dec 16, 2021)

I've got some builders that want the level 5 primer (Ruco Equalizer Plus & Sprayplast) to be the final paint on their jobs, mostly ceilings. 
Many times, the mud can barely be seen through the level 5 primer, and we're called back to "re-prime".
I've explained many times that the level 5 primer is NOT a paint, but a "surfacer". 
IMHO, the painters are slacking and avoiding the prime coat of paint.
Any opinions?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Edit: I wrote a lot of trash trying to figure out what you were asking. It's been such a long time since I first used these materials so I didn't remember the growing pains of using level 5 primers. I summed it up for you here, read the rest if you want but this is the answer.

I've had a similar problem when I just started using the material. I was still thinking of the job like a drywaller doing a joint compound level 5 and would leave a smooth surface and I wouldn't worry about how it looked as long as the wall was smooth. The contractors had similar problems with my application, I was leaving a smooth thin surface but when he looked at the walls he was used to seeing a beautiful white wall (white joint compound glaze) not the slightly transparency spray plast that showed butt joints and screws even though the wall technically smooth and ready for its next application (primer, paint, wall paper, stone, vinyl, etc). So I just sprayed it on a little thicker eventually I just did two passes to make the coat look better even though it wasn't strictly necessary. If the traditional level 5 is to make the wall even so the next coat of paint or wall paper look good the job of a person who uses this ultra premium material is to make the "level 5" look beautifully painted on haha.

The problem is the contractor is paying a high premium for this product so what they want to see is a luxurious smooth and even wall so give it to them, pass on the material cost to them and spray it on thicker so it doesn't show the drywall joints through your coat of "level 5".

Around minute 1:00 you see the thin layer where the drop down ceiling is going to cover? Is that what all your walls look like? Just spray it on thicker and pass on the material cost.
Also around 3:26 you see that's all purple board, the spray plast layer completely covers it you can't even tell it was purple.





Here is a video of a Mercedes Benz dealership Level 5 Drywall Finish done with Spray Plast instead of a traditional joint compound glazed on final coat. The job was behind way schedule and we offered the level 5 Spray Plast option instead of a traditional final joint compound glaze. Obviously the application and materials would come at a high premium but the time saved was worth it to them. Since we skipped the time used to apply a traditional joint compound glaze, saved the dry time, and saved the time used for sanding.

Edit: You can skip this if you want.
I've used spray plast for a long time. What are you asking exactly?

You usually do a really nice level 4 undercoat and then spray on the spray plast real nice like you're painting. Let it dry a little bit go back and give it a quick brush off/ sand.

If the contractor wants that to be the final coat I guess its fine is it a job you need really fast turn around time? I mean you're cutting off the entire labor cost of a level 5 application dry time and sanding time in exchange for a very high priced material.

So trading cash for time what's the problem? Does the job look bad with the spray plast? As long as you spray it on nice it looks like primer. It obviously isn't and he's cutting corners not priming and painting the job but as long as you get paid it's all good right?

I don't understand the question basically.

Spray plast absorbs paint like drywall does so unless it's a really cheap paint no one in their right mind would paint onto sprayplast without primer because it absorbs paint like un primered drywall does. Paint is obviously expensive so I don't see why they wouldn't use primer before painting.

Anyway I still don't understand haha.

Actually I thought about it more, are you saying the spray plast is uneven and you can still see the drywall under the layer of spray plast?

If that's the problem you either didn't apply enough aka you missed a spot or you need to spray a thicker layer on or do a double coat.

I reccomend doing a double coat it leaves the contractors happy looking at even colored walls.

Does that answer the question just spray it on thicker with a double coat.


----------



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

We just finished a level 5 job here in the Gulf, close to Destin, 8000 sq ft beach house, all walls and ceilings mudded with joint compound tho most ceilings in this house got wood
and the painters came in with Sherwin Williams paint and sealer, put on heavy right out of bucket, eveyone is happy with the job and results, walls are smooth and paint put on heavy
house gets a lot of sunlight but evrything looks great, we did it in 4 weeks from hanging to level 5 and touchup and sand, ready to paint


----------

